# Carbohydrates of which sugars,



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

What's does this mean in accordance with my cal, carb, port, fat and fibre macros?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ricko said:


> What's does this mean in accordance with my cal, carb, port, fat and fibre macros?


it means what part of the Carbohydrate amount is considered sugar opposed to starch


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Should I consider this in my daily macros or is it ok as long as its sugar from fish etc and not soda/sweets which I don't touch?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

As part of your macros it's just classed as carbs mate,

But on a more technical level sugars are a lot different from complex carbohydrates, but that's nothing to do with macros


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't worry about "what sugars" too much to be honest its all based on the glycemic index in how quickly it ends up converting to energy. Low GI foods like oats for instance give you a gradual release of energy and keep your blood levels consistent, however, high GI foods like Scones, Dates, White bread,etc convert very quickly and spike your insulin. Insulin when raised stops fat burning so its better to generally eat lower GI foods for constant fuel. With a good mix you'll be fine though bud and honestly if you are eating the correct macros a day the difference will be negligible unless you have intolerance's.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ricko said:


> Thanks for the reply. Should I consider this in my daily macros or is it ok as long as its sugar from fish etc and not soda/sweets which I don't touch?


I'd be worried if fresh fish has sugars in it lol..


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm new to all this "researching" my food so please excuse me  below are my macros for today over 6 meals and what I should be getting according to the insanity workout I started yesterday and a macro calculator,

What I hit/what I shoulda hit.

CALS: 1179/2295

PROTEIN: 208.7/242

FAT: 65.2/98.6

CARBS: 85.2/114

FIBRE: 56/19.6

I don't feel I need to eat any more though!!

Confused.

RICK


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

you arent eating 56g of fibre, so maybe thats 5.6g? If thats the case you want to up that to around 15g if you can. Just pile in vegetables like broccoli, asparagus, green beans,etc

The rest of it, what are your goals? Fat loss or muscle gain?


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry switch the fibre round, I should be eating 56 and I am eating 19.6 I'm looking to lose 2st by November. I was 18st11 I'm now 17st 8, but was doing it all WRONG!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ricko said:


> Sorry switch the fibre round, I should be eating 56 and I am eating 19.6 I'm looking to lose 2st by November. I was 18st11 I'm now 17st 8, but was doing it all WRONG!!


56g is A LOT of fiber.

A good target I recommend to clients is 10g fiber per 1000 cals.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh ok thank you.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

56g of fibre is way too much, who has suggested that amount of intake?

In terms of losing weight you are on the right track however what youll learn is that its much harder to gain muscle than lose fat so dont cut your cals too much and lose muscle. Really you should be eating a minimum of 2,000 calories day and getting your lifting/cardio in and you'll be losing a lot of fat. Starving yourself on 1,100 calories is a really bad choice long term. Your metabolism will crash, youll lose muscles, your eating way under your BMR ( if you stayed in bed youd burn this off) and generally youll knacker your body. Up the cals, work out a tonne and you'll notice incredible results.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just so you are aware OP, fibre is a form of carbs (just as sugar and starch is).

I wouldn't worry about counting fibre personally unless you have a specific reason to do so. Protein, fats and cars should be sufficient. From those three you can then work out your calories.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok cool, brax I'm at about 1800 CALS ATM as I'm just working my food out, I'm doing the insanity work out at the moment (any thoughts?) so I don't have the energy to lift after although I'm just on day 2 so stamina will come


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd be more worried about the amount of Port your having....


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

nick-h said:


> I'd be more worried about the amount of Port your having....


Port?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cals are far too low for your weight pal. I think you should be aiming for about 2500 cals at least to start with. Insanity workout wont build any muscle, in fact you'll probably lose muscle with it. I'd suggest weights 3-4 times a week, fasted cardio such as walking on treadmill every morning for 25mins and then 10mins HIIT after training


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Cals are far too low for your weight pal. I think you should be aiming for about 2500 cals at least to start with. Insanity workout wont build any muscle, in fact you'll probably lose muscle with it. I'd suggest weights 3-4 times a week, fasted cardio such as walking on treadmill every morning for 25mins and then 10mins HIIT after training


Hi Liam thanks for the reply, I'm trying me best to hit my calls up but I'm just trying to figure out the correct foods to do this without sacrificing my other macros, I also feel really full come days end so find it hard to eat more. I'm just using insanity to drop fat and get definition before I embark on a lifting quest to build muscle. I would like to get down from 17st 8 to 15st8 by November so hitting some intense cardio... Does this sound the right idea?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Good advice on the cardio. I do 25 minutes each morning fasted ( using Alphamine fat burner as generally energy isnt great for me on waking up) then ill either do another 30 or 20 minutes HIIT in the evening after training.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

What is fasted? I'm using t5 forza at the moment but I think I'm going back to grenade.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

fasted training is when you train on an empty stomach. Typically this is first thing in the morning without breakfast for those not on night shift lol.

Tried grenade and didn't do much for me, I think i prefer liquid( alphamine powder) though as its absorption rate is faster.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

braxbro said:


> Tried grenade and didn't do much for me, I think i prefer liquid( alphamine powder) though as its absorption rate is faster.


I'd be v surprised if the absorption is quicker. Also.. I guess it comes as powder? Which is what's effectively in capsule based fat burners. Absorption wise, there should be no diff between the 2.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

braxbro said:


> fasted training is when you train on an empty stomach. Typically this is first thing in the morning without breakfast for those not on night shift lol.
> 
> Tried grenade and didn't do much for me, I think i prefer liquid( alphamine powder) though as its absorption rate is faster.


Do you find alphamine works? T5 is not good!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

ah24 said:


> I'd be v surprised if the absorption is quicker. Also.. I guess it comes as powder? Which is what's effectively in capsule based fat burners. Absorption wise, there should be no diff between the 2.


You might be right, just never felt anything from grenade on three caps for some reason. I feel a bit of energy after a while but Alphamine hits me within 20 minutes or so. Might be nothing to do with absorption maybe personal tolerances.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ricko said:


> What is fasted? I'm using t5 forza at the moment but I think I'm going back to grenade.


Fasted means before you have eaten anything. If you are getting only 1800 cals in you are not eating enough. in a few weeks you may stall in dropping weight which means you'll have to drop cals lower which is dangerous. you've gotta think about your metabolism pal. Too little cals, body goes into starvation mode, metabolism slows. this will mean when cals are upped when you want to put muscle on there's a high chance your body won't be able to assimilate all the extra cals and store them as fat, you could end up at square one again! get cals higher to start, drop them slow, up cardio once weight loss starts to slow. Intense cardio will help lose weight but will also lose muscle!


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Fasted means before you have eaten anything. If you are getting only 1800 cals in you are not eating enough. in a few weeks you may stall in dropping weight which means you'll have to drop cals lower which is dangerous. you've gotta think about your metabolism pal. Too little cals, body goes into starvation mode, metabolism slows. this will mean when cals are upped when you want to put muscle on there's a high chance your body won't be able to assimilate all the extra cals and store them as fat, you could end up at square one again! get cals higher to start, drop them slow, up cardio once weight loss starts to slow. Intense cardio will help lose weight but will also lose muscle!


 can you recommend food to eat to up cals but keep carbs at the level? Do my macros seem ok to you aside cals?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Read the stickies in diet & nutrition section that will help you out pal. Have a good read and come back with a new diet and we'll critique


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Read the stickies in diet & nutrition section that will help you out pal. Have a good read and come back with a new diet and we'll critique


Will do, I'll have a read n pop it up with revised macros after work


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

I cannot hit my high cal low carb macros to save my life!! To the point I'm getting angry with myself!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ricko said:


> I cannot hit my high cal low carb macros to save my life!! To the point I'm getting angry with myself!


Eggs and steak ;-)


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

When I use calorie counter app it says eggs are high carb? I'll look at steak now...sirloin I guess is pretty lean?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Eggs are deffo not high carb. Its a mistake.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ricko said:


> When I use calorie counter app it says eggs are high carb? I'll look at steak now...sirloin I guess is pretty lean?


Eggs have trace carbs. Sure you're not looking at an omelette with milk or something? As for steak, I choose rump.


----------

